# Probleme mit xine/Amarok[solved]

## Sunary

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu in der Gentoo-Welt und eigentlich auch Linux-Welt! Hatte jetzt ein paar Monate Kubuntu auf meinem Rechner und wollte jetzt mal Gentoo testen. Die Installation usw. lief auch....weitgehend ohne Probleme und nun läuft das ganze auch wunderbar.

Naja, es läuft alles, außer mein Sound. Oder noch genauer: Mein Sound funktioniert, aber nicht da, wo ich ihn gerne hätte.

Also z.B. in Youtube kann ich Videos mit Sound anschauen. Da hab ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Soundausgabe. (weil sie dort über Flash funktioniert?)

Das bedeutet doch an sich, dass mein Sound bzw. die Treiber richtig installiert sind, oder?

Wenn ich nun aber mit Amarok etwas hören will, bekomme ich die Meldung "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber initialisieren."

Wenn ich mit dem Mplayer etwas anschauen will, bekomme ich nur ein Bild, aber keinen Ton (Ohne Fehlermeldung) Mplayer nutzt ja meines Wissens auch xine, oder?

Also hab ich daraus jetzt mal gefolgert, dass ich ein Problem mit xine habe. Aber welches?

Habe leider bei meiner Google-Suche nichts gefunden. Es gab zwar allerlei Probleme mit alsa, aber da hat der Sound dann meist gar nicht funktioniert.

Hier noch ein paar Angaben:

- Ich benützt alsa

- Ich habe eine Realtek ALC888 Soundkarte

- Dafür hab ich mir die alsa-driver direkt von der Homepage von Realtek geholt

- Ich habe aRts komplett weggelassen bei der installation

- alsaconf und alsamixer kann ich ohne Probleme aufrufen (bin bei meiner google suche oft auf Postings gestoßen, wo z.B bei alsamixer eine Fehlermeldung kam. Also das ist bei mir nicht der Fall)

- xine-lib Version 1.1.11.1 installiert

Meine modprobe.conf

```

[..]

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

[..]
```

```

lspci | grep Audio

02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

```

So...hm...ich weiß nicht genau, ob ihr noch irgendwelche Angaben braucht, wenn ja, einfach bescheid geben  :Smile: 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen,

SunaryLast edited by Sunary on Sun May 11, 2008 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hurra

Hallo,

1. mplayer nutzt nicht xine. 

2. Treiber direkt vom hersteller zu laden ist bei Linux meistens nicht nötig. Das ist die Aufgabe der Distribtion dir das schön einfach zu Verfügung zu stellen. In Deinem Fall also entweder das passende Modul im Kernel aktivieren oder per alsa-drivers den Treiber zu installieren.

Funktioniert der Ton mit amarok nie? oder nur manchmal nicht?

Vielleicht hast du ja auch alsa mit den oss-Sachen vermischt?

Cu Hurra

----------

## Sunary

Hallo,

also kein xine, okay ^^

Und zu dem anderen: Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen sry

Der Kernel hat kein passendes Modul für meine Soundkarte und wenn ich versuche die alsa-driver aus dem Portage zu emergen, dann bekomm ich die fehlermeldung:  

*  The die message:

*   Incorrect kernel configuration options

Hab daraufhin gegoogelt und eben gelesen, dass man sich da am Besten die Treiber direkt von Realtek holt, weil es damit geht.

Und der Ton funktioniert nie. Gleich wenn ich amarok starte bekomme ich die Meldung "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber initialisieren."  und wenn ich diese einfach mal ignoriere und ein Lied abspielen will, kommt sie wieder.

Und dass ich was vermischt habe...hm...ich wüsste nicht wie/wo

Also ich hab nie irgendwo mal oss angegeben.

Danke,

Sunary

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei Amarok gibt es auch Einstellungen, da kannst bei Xine Backend den Audio-Output wählen. Ist der da auf "alsa" geschaltet?

Tobi

----------

## Sunary

Hallo,

ja hab ich schon versucht.

Aber ich bekomm sowohl bei Auswahl "alsa" als auch bei der Auswahl "Automatisch erkennen" diese Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von: "emerge xine-lib -pv"

----------

## Sunary

Hier  :Smile: 

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.11.1  USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls theora v4l vorbis xcb xv -aac* -aalib* (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac* -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -opengl -oss -pulseaudio -real -samba -sdl -speex -truetype -vcd* (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Der Kernel hat kein passendes Modul für meine Soundkarte

 

Natürlich gibt es dieses Modul im Kernel, und zwar unter:

```
-> Device Drivers  -> Sound  -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  -> PCI devices -> <M> Intel HD Audio
```

 *Quote:*   

> und wenn ich versuche die alsa-driver aus dem Portage zu emergen, dann bekomm ich die fehlermeldung:
> 
> * The die message:
> 
> * Incorrect kernel configuration options 

 

Du musst auch ALSA im kernel komplett deaktivieren, wenn du das alsa-driver Paket benutzen willst. Das heißt du müsstest folgende Option deaktivieren:

```
-> Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
```

Das würde ich dir aber nicht raten. Normalerweise hat man mit den Treibern im Kernel weniger Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mit dem Mplayer etwas anschauen will, bekomme ich nur ein Bild, aber keinen Ton (Ohne Fehlermeldung)

 

Das würde mich schwer wundern. Starte mplayer mal in einer Konsole, und zwar so:

```
mplayer -v <datei>
```

und poste dann hier, was er dir ausgibt.

----------

## Sunary

Hallo Vortex,

du hast wohl Recht. Seit neustem ist tatsächlich eine Realtek-Unterstützung im Kernel.

Die war da bei meiner letzten Kernel-Bastelei noch nicht (und das ist noch gar nicht so lange her) oder ich war damals blind und deswegen habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass sie jetzt existiert.

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe das Modul im Kernel jetzt aktiviert.

Beim neustart meines rechners wurde ich danach gleich von einem lautem Rauschen gegrüßt und nach ein paar Sekunden ist mir meine längst vergessene TV-Karte eingefallen, deren Audio-Ausgabe durch das Modul nun wohl aktiv geworden ist.

Leider hat sich an amarok und Mplayer nichts geändert.

Amarok sagt mir immer noch "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber initialisieren"

Und Mplayer (du hast natürlich Recht, wenn man ihn über die Konsole startet erfährt man etwas) meldet folgendes:

```

[....]

Ãffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

dec_audio: Reserviere 4608 + 65536 = 70144 Bytes fÃ¼r den Ausgabepuffer.

mp3lib: using SSE optimized decore!

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

MPEG 1.0, Layer III, 48000 Hz 80 kbit Joint-Stereo, BPF: 240

Channels: 2, copyright: No, original: Yes, CRC: No, emphasis: 0

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 80.0 kbit/5.21% (ratio: 10000->192000)

AusgewÃ¤hlter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Baue Tonfilterkette von 48000Hz/2ch/s16le nach 0Hz/0ch/?? auf...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.15

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:833:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Ãffnen der Wiedergabe: Function not implemented

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: Null audio output

AO: Author: Tobias Diedrich <ranma+mplayer@tdiedrich.de>

Baue Tonfilterkette von 48000Hz/2ch/s16le nach 48000Hz/2ch/s16le auf...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Starte Wiedergabe...

Increasing filtered audio buffer size from 0 to 39040

[ffmpeg] aspect_ratio: 1.818182

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 640 x 352 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

Trying filter chain: vo

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist 1.82:1 - Vorskalierung zur Korrektur der SeitenverhÃ¤ltnisse.

VO Config (640x352->640x352,flags=0,'MPlayer',0x32315659)

VO: [x11] 640x352 => 640x352 Planar YV12

VO: Description: X11 ( XImage/Shm )

VO: Author: Aaron Holtzman <aholtzma@ess.engr.uvic.ca>

Function not implemented

Shared memory error,disabling ( seg id error )

[swscaler @ 0xcbd680]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x352x12bpp YUV planar, 337920 bytes

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x352x12bpp YUV planar, 337920 bytes

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 640x352x12bpp YUV planar, 337920 bytes

Uninit audio filters... 0.006 ct:  0.014  60/ 60  7%  7%  0.6% 0 0

[libaf] Removing filter dummy

Deinitialisiere Audio: mp3lib

Deinitialisiere Video: ffmpeg

Successfully enabled DPMS

vo: uninit ...

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

```
alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 9 

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.15 

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s) 

alsa-init: using device default 

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:833:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore 

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Ãffnen der Wiedergabe: Function not implemented
```

hast du was in deiner ~/.asoundrc datei eingestellt (dmix o.ä)?

das richtige modul im kernel heisst wie vortex schon sagte hd audio. allerdings musst du bei HDA karten was mit dem codec beachten

siehe mal hier: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hda

aber da du sagst das bei youtube und co der sound funktioniert wirst du dich da wohl erstmal nicht weiter drum kümmern müssen solang dir nicht irgendein heißgeliebtes feature fehlt (evtl. spdif, micro usw.)

poste uns am besten auch mal deine kernel config wegen deinen OSS einstellungen. (/usr/src/linux/.config)

mfg

----------

## Sunary

Hallo,

also die Datei  ~/.asoundrc gibt es bei mir gar nicht..

Ist das jetzt schlecht? ^^

Und hier die .config:

```

[...]

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

[...]

```

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> also die Datei ~/.asoundrc gibt es bei mir gar nicht..
> 
> Ist das jetzt schlecht? ^^

 

Nein, prinzipiell nicht. In der ~/.asoundrc kannst du die ALSA-Einstellungen individuell anpassen usw. Wenn du die Datei nicht hast, werden halt die Standard-Einstellungen für deine Karte verwendet. Meistens funktionieren die.  :Wink: 

... soviel gesagt: bei dir scheinen sie nicht zu funktionieren.  :Very Happy: 

Aber check erst mal was anderes , was mir noch eingefallen ist: Ist dein Benutzer Mitglied der Gruppe "audio" (herausfinden mit groups)?

So sollte die Wiedergabe in mplayer funktionieren:

```
mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=0 <datei>
```

Aber dann blockiert mplayer die Soundkarte, und keine andere Anwendung kann währenddessen darauf zugreifen.

Da die Standard-Einstellungen nicht zu funktionieren scheinen, kannst du versuchen, dir Manuell dmix einzurichten. Dmix sorgt dafür, dass mehrere Anwendungen die Soundkarte gleichzeitig verwenden können.

Folg dazu einfach dieser Anleitung: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dmix

Anmerkung: Die Dateien /etc/asound.conf und ~/.asoundrc sind im Prinzip das selbe. Die Einstellungen in der /etc/asound.conf gelten systemweit, die in der asoundrc nur für den jeweiligen Benutzer.

----------

## Sunary

Hallo Vortex,

Mit den Aufruf funktioniert es tatsächlich  :Smile: 

Und nach ein bisschen Einstellungen konfigurieren funktioniert das ganze nun auch mit Amarok  :Smile: 

Vielen, vielen Dank!   :Very Happy: 

----------

